
Firefox Focus – privacy focussed mobile browser - ianopolous
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2017/06/20/firefox-focus-new-to-android-blocks-annoying-ads-and-protects-your-privacy/
======
drdaeman
It's somewhat disturbing to see "Automatically block online tracking while you
browse" the very same moment the app starts to silently send tracking data to
app.adjust.com and incoming.telemetry.mozilla.org.

Yes, Mozilla needs that data to improve Firefox Focus. Yes, they probably
don't send anything sensitive. Yes, it's not browsing activity, just an
install ping (probably). Yes, the app's open source so I can take a look. But
still...

